# Looking for eMTBikers in Nor Cal



## sjfixed (May 24, 2010)

I've been racing, MTB'ing and commuting since I was in my 20's, and now in my 50's my body isn't the same. Yes, aside from all the jokes and smack talk of my hardcore MTB buddies, I pulled the trigger and bought a Turbo Levo. 

I've found a new excitement to ride and explore like I was when younger. After a long ride (3x than I normally do) on the lowest setting, feeling like I got a good workout and explore the side trails and dirt roads that I never explored before, I want more! 

After researching I'm sad to find out that many of my favorite trails in Nor. Cal are off limits. I feel like I'm back in the 80's when only Boreal Ridge allowed snowboarders, remember that? 

I want to find other eMTBer's for rides and fun. I plan on doing a 30+ mile'r this weekend either at Wilder Ranch or Henry Coe. PM me if you want to also hook up with other mid-to advanced eMTB riders for legal rides and fun. Oh, and I gotta do something about my Thule rack, that Levo with 29ner doesn't really fit.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Good luck. I am in Canada. If you do not find here i guess some facebook page is an option.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Did you also post this in the NorCal section of the site. You might Have better luck posting in the section.

Ir if you prefer I can move this thread over there for you.


----------



## sjfixed (May 24, 2010)

Thank you, yes after my first response was from Canada, I decided to narrow it down and post on the Nor Cal forum.


----------



## Lino. (Oct 30, 2009)

I would be down for riding with you, but I work this weekend.
I might be riding redhills on Sunday 16th with some others.


----------



## ron t (Jun 15, 2018)

sjfixed said:


> I've been racing, MTB'ing and commuting since I was in my 20's, and now in my 50's my body isn't the same. Yes, aside from all the jokes and smack talk of my hardcore MTB buddies, I pulled the trigger and bought a Turbo Levo.
> 
> I've found a new excitement to ride and explore like I was when younger. After a long ride (3x than I normally do) on the lowest setting, feeling like I got a good workout and explore the side trails and dirt roads that I never explored before, I want more!
> 
> ...


Search for NorCal E-MTB on Facebook and ask to join. Lots of advanced riders in that group and you will have plenty of opportunities to ride with other eMTBer's of mid to advanced skill.

Maybe your favorite trails are off-limits (for now), but there are hundreds of miles of legal riding in the greater Bay Area. All the bike-legal trails in every Santa Clara County park, Coe, Diablo, Wilder, etc. Alum Rock (San Jose) is legal as well.


----------

